# Paradise Farm - Norfolk -June 2013



## nightwatchman (Aug 7, 2013)

My first post, so I hope this works. Saw a bunch of abandoned rural houses in Norfolk this summer. Hope they're of interest. This is a listed building, built in the 1600's. Front half is in pretty good nick, but the back end us tumbling down.





[/url]
DSC_0254 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0260 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0263 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0269 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0272 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0275 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice looking facade.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, nice one! Fantastic British architecture. 
Great first post, I look forward to many more!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 8, 2013)

nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Aug 10, 2013)

Sweet find! keep up the posts.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 11, 2013)

Good pics thanks for posting,


----------



## addictedmedia (Aug 14, 2013)

wicked find keep up the good work


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice one, I'll try to seek this out. Big bonus: No vandalism/graphitti....


----------

